# gutes Brennprogramm gesucht

## Trigger_23

Hi Leute

Ich hab seid gestern Gentoo auf meinem Rechner. Bei der Installation hat mir n Kumpel geholfen, der kennst sich zwar gut aus, weiß aber nu auch nich weiter. kann mir jemand sagen wie man ein brennprogramm installiert, beziehungsweise wie es heißt, den denn befehl Emerge kenn ich, is allerdings auch der einzigste. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Vielein dank im vorraus

Trigger

----------

## ian!

Immer wieder gerne empfohlen wird k3b. Allerdings ist zu erwähnen, dass einiges an Abhängigkeiten von KDE mitgezogen/installiert wird. Solltest du schon KDE installiert haben, ist es um so besser, da dann viele Abhängigkeiten schon erfüllt sind.

----------

## ank666

Neben k3b soll xcdroast auch noch ganz gut sein.

----------

## untiefe

ich empfehle immer wieder gerne cdbakeoven auch wenn der Entwickler wohl leider keine Zeit für neue Versionen hat... Aber der ebuild in portage läuft gut.

----------

## Trigger_23

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten

Also K3B hab ich nun installiert. Leider ist das Programm nicht sehr vielseitig. da man nur 4 Auswahlmöglichkeiten zur erstellung einer CD hat. Gibt es auch Programme die z.B. VCD und Svcd brennen können? Oder gibt es Plugins für K3B, weil von der Oberfläche her und denn Einstellungen gefällt mir das Programm eigentlich ganz gut.

THX

Trigger

----------

## psyqil

VCD/SVCD macht k3b aber auf jeden! Was meinst Du mit vier Auswahlmöglichkeiten?

----------

## sarahb523

k3b ist mehr als vielseitig. cd rippen, dvd decodieren, kopieren von jedem zeugs. Daten/audio/video CD/DVD und garantiert noch mehr. Die "quickstart buttons" die du da am Anfang siehst sind nur so "zum spaß" da. (ich hatte mir das mal von sebastian trüg (der autor) gewünscht). suche mal in den Menüs bzw. klick mal ein wenig rum. DVD ripping tutorial gibts auf der homepage (k3b.org) (audio rippen funzt so ähnlich).

Video cd geht so richtig toll mit PBC und solchen spielereien.

Das einzige was glaub ich bis jetzt noch nicht drin ist, ist das konvertieren von video daten in das korrekte vcd/svcd format (also das video muß vor dem vcd erstellen svchon im richtigen format vorliegen. Falls dem nicht so ist, kann man das mit mencoder oder anderen tools leicht berwerkstelligen. Wer nen kde tool dafür braucht ist mit "konverter" ->kde-apps.de gut beraten)

----------

## aZZe

k3b!! Super stable, echt hübsch, einfach zu bedienen und kann einfach fast alles!

----------

## Lenz

Da ich ohnehin KDE-User bin, ist K3b auch für mich die "Killerapplikation" in Sachen CD-/DVD-Brennen.

Wenn K3b nun noch die Audio-CUE-Sheets a la EAC lesen und schreiben könnte, wäre ich rundum glücklich damit. Mal sehen was uns Trueg in Zukunft beschert  :Smile: .

----------

## sarahb523

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Da ich ohnehin KDE-User bin, ist K3b auch für mich die "Killerapplikation" in Sachen CD-/DVD-Brennen.
> 
> Wenn K3b nun noch die Audio-CUE-Sheets a la EAC lesen und schreiben könnte, wäre ich rundum glücklich damit. Mal sehen was uns Trueg in Zukunft beschert .

 

haste schon nen feature request gemacht?

----------

## mondauge

jaja.. k3b wurde schon desöfteren als "der heilige Gral" der Brennapplikationen unter Linux bezeichnet und ich finde, dass die Bezeichnung passt.

----------

## Lenz

Das haben schon mehrere andere gemacht, ich aber auch. Scheint wohl doch sehr gefragt zu sein. Wann bzw. ob überhaupt damit zu rechenen ist, weiß ich leider nicht. Ich  werde zumindest nächsten Monat eine Spende an das Projekt machen, weil mir K3b wirklich zusagt und ich hoffe, dass es auch in Zukunft weiterentwickelt wird.

----------

## toskala

echte männer brennen mit der shell  :Smile: 

nimm einfach cdrecord (cdrtools) und mkisofs und wenns ganz hacht kommt cdrdao  :Wink: 

und dann gehst du ab!  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntermaßen nicht streiten. Für mich wär's nichts. Eher könnte ich mich dann noch mit sowas wie "burncenter" für die Konsole anfreunden.

----------

## EOF

 *toskala wrote:*   

> echte männer brennen mit der shell 
> 
> nimm einfach cdrecord (cdrtools) und mkisofs und wenns ganz hacht kommt cdrdao 
> 
> und dann gehst du ab! 

 

Was machen "echte männer", wenn sie ein bild malen wollen  :Smile: .

Ein automatisches backup per shell skript ist ja noch normal ...

----------

